# Mas is 11!



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

My Baby Mas is 11 years old April 19







Super Mas!

The Birthday Boy

















He's eyeing up his kong so that silly hat has been forgotten


















Relaxing on his fancy new bed







(came just in time for his 11th birthday) ...and will provide support for his arthritis!


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

to one handsome boy!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

He looks so dignified and handsome! Happy Birthday sweet boy!!!


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Happy birthday to a gorgeous boy!!!

Love the bed...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> *  <span style='font-family: Century Gothic'> </span> <span style='font-size: 17pt'>WOW - that's quite a hat!!!

A VERY HAPPY 11th BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL MAS & 
MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!! </span>  * </span>


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Mas, and many more!


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

Happy, Happy Birthday pretty boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Mas!!!! 








him!

That hat!







What a good sport.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mas!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you've forgiven your mom for making you wear that silly hat! And I hope you have a GREAT day and your new bed helps you feel better!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Mas!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!








Wish we could come to your bday party and wear a hat!!!

lots of love,
the country crew


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

OH Happy 11th birthday Mas, and may you have many many more to come!!!


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Mass is beautiful. 11 looks SUPER on him!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and Birthday wishes. I can't believe it myself that he is 11!!!! He sure does wear 11 well


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Mas!!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, Mas








from this part of the world!!!

And.....I'm sorry for being late.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Mas!


----------

